# Arizona deer apps...



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

for those of you..........did you get your applications in for AZ deer? 
deadline was June 13th..

I did, unit 32 Dec 1st-10th (Couse)


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I missed the deadline  I wish the AZ online draw system was more like the Utah, Nevada, or Wyoming online system. I went to put it and didn't have the license on me, so I put it off and ended up missing the deadline. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

All I had to do was to input my name and SS# and it pulled up all of my info including my hunting license number


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Critter said:


> All I had to do was to input my name and SS# and it pulled up all of my info including my hunting license number


I wasn't so lucky....


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Should be finding out soon if we drew! Oh and goose I also put in for 32 Dec 1-10


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It was around July 19 when I saw the results last year.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

All i know is that I saw something when applying for the app that said make sure you make any credit card changes by july 13th.. I'm guessing they will start getting hit on the 14th


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

*update*
They are hitting cards! My cousins that live down there all got hit and my cousin that lives here in Utah got hit... no hits for me or any of my brothers yet!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I got a hit for my coues hunt


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

YES! I drew my Early December Couse tag!.....sweet, got me nervous for a minute...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

goosefreak said:


> YES! I drew my Early December Couse tag!.....sweet, got me nervous for a minute...


What unit? I got 36c late December hunt.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Critter said:


> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> > YES! I drew my Early December Couse tag!.....sweet, got me nervous for a minute...
> ...


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well 4 of us got unit 32! Pretty stoked since I don't have to explain to the wife why I'm missing thanksgiving dinet again. Dec 1 through the 10th sounds great!


----------

